

Show HN: Crafted by Love, a showcase of beautiful web design - hansonywu
http://www.craftedbylove.com/

======
SergeyDruid
Great website! Am I allowed to post there the website of the company for which
I work even if it's an italian one?

------
Phogo
You might want to resize the screenshots.

